# Transport



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi there,

We are arriving at Lisbon Airport next Wednesday and will be making our way up to Caldas da Rainha. Can anyone give advice as to the best way of making the journey, we have been told there's a very bus service which takes about an hour but we are unclear if we can get this from the airport or a city centre based bus terminal. Any advice will be very welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

I believe that the bus to Caldas leaves from Sete Rios in Lisboa. You can take the metro from the airport to Sao Sebastao, and tranfer to the blue line which brings you to Sete Rios.


----------

